# Transporting Laminate "Sheet"



## Curmudgeon10 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm improving my shop and will surface the particle board work surfaces I've been living with for a number of years with laminate. I don't own a truck so I'm wondering how I'm getting this stuff home.

I notice one box store sells it in 96" x 30" sheets. I don't suppose the stuff is supple enough to for into a "big" roll such that it would fit in the back seat of a full sized passenger car? (Unfortunately, just got a new car and it does not have the fold down rear seat feature...)


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Curmudgeon10 said:


> I'm improving my shop and will surface the particle board work surfaces I've been living with for a number of years with laminate. I don't own a truck so I'm wondering how I'm getting this stuff home.
> 
> I notice one box store sells it in 96" x 30" sheets. I don't suppose the stuff is supple enough to for into a "big" roll such that it would fit in the back seat of a full sized passenger car? (Unfortunately, just got a new car and it does not have the fold down rear seat feature...)


Yes it will, that is the way I always transported it, (truck or van) make sure the good side is inside so it won't get scratched. Let the store people roll it for you, if they won't be sure to put stiff cardboard on the edge where the twine wraps around or it will split the HPL. 

When you open it at the shop be sure to hold it good so it don't just fly open, it can cut you or it can break. Watch the edges of that stuff, especially after trimming or ripping, it is like a razor. The rolled HPL will usually be about 18 inches or bigger in diameter.

One more caution, watch the corners of the HPL when loading in your car, it can catch and tear the seats.

OK, just one more thing, don't leave it rolled for a long time, it will retain a memory.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info Jim. I will give that a try too. I just ordered some laminate and will have the same issue when it comes in in a couple of weeks. 

(I actually talked to one outfit that ships sheets UPS -- they said the roll them up to 10" dia and put it into a box. I didn't quite believe that was possible with the .050 laminate I was looking for)


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Apr 29, 2010)

Great suggestions! Thanks very much.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

SPS-1 said:


> Thanks for the info Jim. I will give that a try too. I just ordered some laminate and will have the same issue when it comes in in a couple of weeks.
> 
> (I actually talked to one outfit that ships sheets UPS -- they said the roll them up to 10" dia and put it into a box. I didn't quite believe that was possible with the .050 laminate I was looking for)


They do roll it pretty tight, I was always afraid to roll it that tight. Watch that stuff when you cut the box, I always hugged the roll tight, then cut the restraints. That way I could release it to unroll easy, don't cut or score the HPL when cutting the restraints, it could pop, rolled that tight.

Get it flat as soon as you can, it will hold the curl for a while, especially if left rolled up.


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Apr 29, 2010)

SPS-1 said:


> Thanks for the info Jim. I will give that a try too. I just ordered some laminate and will have the same issue when it comes in in a couple of weeks.
> 
> (I actually talked to one outfit that ships sheets UPS -- they said the roll them up to 10" dia and put it into a box. I didn't quite believe that was possible with the .050 laminate I was looking for)


Who was this shipper? Thanks.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

http://www.cabinetmakerwarehouse.com/

Myself, I found a supplier local. But its a special order color, have to wait for it to come in.


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Apr 29, 2010)

Price of material on that site very competitive. Cost of shipping: Ouch.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mine just came in. It was already rolled up and in a hex shaped cardboard box, 18" A/F. The box was 56" long, which is a little too long to fit across my back seats, but I was able to snip the ends of the box and lose a few inches.

I bought the same laminate once before, when I first made my entertainment center. I think it came in in flat sheets, but to tell you the truth, I am not positive. I must be getting old.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Jim is right on.I get bunches of rolls at a time from my supplier that are rolled in many lengths and widths.Can't stress enough to have a good hold on it when cutting it loose and make sure you allow enough room for it to roll out.


----------

